# Is Panasonic TH-58PE75U 1080p or not?!?!?



## Otto

Hi there,

I saw the Panasonic TH-58PE75U at Costco today. It's supposed to be going for $1900 on Friday. I looked at the technical specs at the Panasonic web site, and it indicates it's 1080p compatible, but its native resolution is 1366x768. I would expect a true 1080p set to have a native resolution of 1920x1080.

So what gives? Does "HDTV Compatibility" including 1080p just mean that it will _take_ a 1080p signal, but it can't actually display it? It doesn't seem that it can have a 1080p display with a 1366x768 resolution, but I don't pretend to be an HDTV expert. 

So who knows the truth?

Thanks!


----------



## avaserfi

If the resolution of the unit is 1366x768 its native resolution is 768p. This is not a native 1080p set, if it claims to be able to accept a 1080p image it will take that image and then scale it to its native resolution just like every other fixed pixel display.

The only true 1080p sets have a native resolution of 1920x1080 as you suspected.


----------



## Otto

Thanks, Andrew; that's what I figured.


----------



## alexadams77

I fell into this trap when I bought my TH-42PX60U thinking and being told by the salesman that it was 1080p! I don't think any of the Panasonics do 1080, I'm pretty sure they all go down to 720.


----------



## Mike P.

Panasonic makes 9 Plasma's from 42" to 65" that are 1920 x 1080 native.


----------



## alexadams77

Well, I stand corrected. I'm 0 for 9 then.


----------



## Mike P.

The 65 inch would be nice to get. But the price! Ouch!


----------



## Otto

So although it's only 720p, is there any reason that I shouldn't get such a set. I mean, the a similar set in 1080p is $4500. This set is $1900. I don't think it's worth more than double the price, but I suppose I'm overlooking something...

Thanks!


----------



## avaserfi

The only reason I wouldn't buy this set is if you have to have 1080p (some people just have that mindset) or if you are planning on using the display for a computer screen as there is a pretty big difference between 720 and 1080 resolution when it comes to computers. Otherwise the two sets are pretty similar.


----------



## Otto

Yeah, that's what I figured. I do use a PC display, but I've been terribly happy with my 720p on a Mitsubishi 52715.

I bought the TH-58PE75U at Costco today, along with a wall-mount kit. It went up extremely easily, and offers a great picture so far.

We looked at the 58" 1080p version (well it seems very similar; I think it's the 700U or something like that). Price at Best Buy today was about $4500. The price for the set I got today was $1900. I just couldn't justify the price differential for the 1080p .

Now I just have to reconfigure my video card for this display.

Anyway, so far so good!


----------



## cynical2

Otto said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. I do use a PC display, but I've been terribly happy with my 720p on a Mitsubishi 52715.
> 
> I bought the TH-58PE75U at Costco today, along with a wall-mount kit. It went up extremely easily, and offers a great picture so far.
> 
> We looked at the 58" 1080p version (well it seems very similar; I think it's the 700U or something like that). Price at Best Buy today was about $4500. The price for the set I got today was $1900. I just couldn't justify the price differential for the 1080p .
> 
> Now I just have to reconfigure my video card for this display.
> 
> Anyway, so far so good!


Good choice, Otto! IMHO, definitely the better value...enjoy your new set!


----------



## Wayde

Panasonic's model numbers spell it out ... PE is 720P PZ is 1080P


----------



## Guest

I have the same Tv, its a great picture.
I also have my computer outputing 1080p to the set from my Nvidia 7800GT DVI to HDMI.


----------



## Otto

Yeah, I'm really enjoying the picture. I was using an XFX nVidia 7600 GS outputting over HDMI, but I've had some troubles that led me to send the video card to the manufacturer for analysis.

I'm normally outputting a 720p signal, as the text is just too small using a 1080p signal. Do you notice a difference between 720p and 1080p as fed to the 58PE75U?


----------



## Guest

I have not checked the 720p picture. 
I set it to 1080p and just left it there.
Will try it though and see if it makes a big difference.


----------



## Guest

(New to the site. First post. Please forgive any mistakes.) I'm ready to buy the 58pe75u at Costco and wondering how heavy it is. (Feels heavy when you try to lift one corner of the box.) I assume those cut-out inserts on the sides of the box are supposed to be handles. And is there any trick to getting it out of the box since plasmas are not supposed to be positioned on their sides? Also: any suggestion for a floor stand?


----------



## Otto

Hi there Syclone,

I'm not sure exactly how much the TV weighs, but two guys can move it around fairly easily. I would guess it's around 100 lbs. To get it out of the box, just stand it up normally, remove the plastic handles, and the top part of the box will slide off (take it straight up). We laid it down in the back of a Suburban for about 15 miles without problem. 

Sorry, no ideas for a floor stand. I mounted it on the wall and couldn't be happier!

Highly recommended on the TV.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Thanx, Otto. You (and others) here are certainly right about this Panasonic. Got mine a couple of days ago and it's terrific.


----------



## eyecatcher127

It's not all about the resolution. 1080p, 1080shhpee. It's about the the picture quality.


----------

